# anti-mac



## popin (28 Septembre 2004)

Suis-je maso? ça m'amuse beaucoup d'aller zieuter les forums et les endroits où on se moque du mac sur le net. Entendre dire que mon ordi est une bouse, tout ça. Et surtout des geeks qui racontent combien xp est formidable. ça c'est très drole, ça me rappelle quand j'avais un pécé.
Là: la section antimac du portail antitoo
hihi.


----------



## nato kino (28 Septembre 2004)

popin a dit:
			
		

> Suis-je maso? ça m'amuse beaucoup d'aller zieuter les forums et les endroits où on se moque du mac sur le net. Entendre dire que mon ordi est une bouse, tout ça. Et surtout des geeks qui racontent combien xp est formidable. ça c'est très drole, ça me rappelle quand j'avais un pécé.
> Là: la section antimac du portail antitoo
> hihi.



Tu as vraiment des occupations passionnantes.    :hein:


----------



## popin (28 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tu as vraiment des occupations passionnantes.    :hein:


bah  :rateau:


----------



## kisco (28 Septembre 2004)

ça me fait pas rire que des "gens" pensent ça  : "1. Their OS has been around way longer than windows and yet it is totally inferior for just about any thing."  :hein:

ceci même si ça date d'il y a bien longtemps...


----------



## Bassman (28 Septembre 2004)

j'ai fini par me lasser des lieux commun que la majorité des gens ont. D'ailleurs l'avis de la majorité est souvent un avis de boeuf. La sacro-sainte opinion publique.... j'me la met ou je pense. C'est quand même soit disant grâce a elle que Starak passe sur nos télés, tellement c'est plébiscité par cette même opinion.

D'ailleurs ça me rappelle l'époque du Lycée et de l'université, à la question "tu fais quoi comme sport??" (surtout que je revennait assez regulierement avec des bleus au visage, ben ouais talonneur on prend des coups) je répondais bien évidemment Rugby. Systématiquement j'avais droit a un splendide "ah ouais et dans les douches...." ou un "Et la biscotte ?"


Bref arrêtez d'écouter, de lire, de porter un quelconque intérêt (rien que de les citer mêmes en critique fait parler d'eux) aux connards convaincus que dans leur vie de merde ils sont mieux. Vivez la votre sans jamais reluquer celle du voisin ou de la majorité.


----------



## nato kino (28 Septembre 2004)

Et TOC !!


----------



## minime (28 Septembre 2004)

_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Bassman._

Bon, de toute façon il en a déjà trop. Y sait plus quoi en faire.


----------



## popin (29 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bref arrêtez d'écouter, de lire, de porter un quelconque intérêt (rien que de les citer mêmes en critique fait parler d'eux) aux connards convaincus que dans leur vie de merde ils sont mieux. Vivez la votre sans jamais reluquer celle du voisin ou de la majorité.



Complêtement d'accord. Même si regarder les cons, les siens, on a tous nos cons et ben des fois c'est très instructif. Oui oui.  :mouais:


----------



## turnover (29 Septembre 2004)

Où c'est qu'ils sont les moutons ?


----------



## Zheng He (29 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bref arrêtez d'écouter, de lire, de porter un quelconque intérêt (rien que de les citer mêmes en critique fait parler d'eux) aux connards convaincus que dans leur vie de merde ils sont mieux. Vivez la votre sans jamais reluquer celle du voisin ou de la majorité.


 Bravo Bassou, je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi.


----------



## quetzalk (29 Septembre 2004)

Ce qui me fascine dans tout cela c'est l'énergie que sont capables de déployer les gens pour clamer, affirmer, convaincre, le plus haut et le plus fort possible :

- leurs goûts à eux tous seuls (vous imaginez "J'AIME LE CHOCOLAT !!!" ou "J'AIME PAS ALLER AU CINEMA QUAND Y FAIT BEAU" ring de sites web à l'appui ?)

- leur envie absolue que tout le monde soit comme eux ("TOUS LES GENS QUI NE ROULENT PAS EN TWINGO SONT DES ABRUTIS et des ENNEMIS DE L'HUMANITE")

Et tout ça pour quoi ? Hein ? pourquoi ce déferlement de paroles haineuses, de fiel toxique et mortifère ? Hein ? Pour un nouveau mode de gouvernement du Monde ? Pour une nouvelle conception de la vie après la mort ? Pour une autre façon d'élever les enfants ? Une lutte engagée contre une injustice, l'esclavage, la torture, ou les mines antipersonnel, ou la pollution délibérée des espaces sauvages ? Nan, nan, nan, cette colère, toute cette adrénaline, toutes ces poussées d'hypertension artérielle, tous ces ulcères qui se creusent... pour... pour choisir entre deux produits commerciaux issus de gigantesques firmes américaines, choisir entre deux manières d'utiliser cet outil étrange qu'est l'ordinateur     !!! 

Vous imaginez vous, les jardiniers s'insultant des pires manières divisés par le choix d'une tondeuse...? Hilti ou Honda ? Et pareil le monde en guerre à mort clan contre clan : tu vas chez Auchan ou chez Carrouf ? Fnac ou Virgin ? Nikon ou Minolta ? Danone ou Yoplait ?
Au fait, vous vous êtes Pepsi ou Coca ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (29 Septembre 2004)

Flaubert à propos de Bouvard et Pécuchet dans une lettre à Léonie Braine du 5 octobre 1872

"Tout cela dans l'unique but de cracher sur mes contemporains le dégoût qu'ils m'inspirent. Je vais enfin dire ma manière de penser, exhaler mon ressentiment, vomir ma haine, expectorer mon fiel, éjaculer ma colère, déterger mon indignation"


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2004)

bof bof......

je suis entouré de anti mac:

le premier l'homme de la maison  mais qui pourtant m'en achete bien.....peut etre que justement il a trop  peur de se voir bricoler toutes les 5 minutes sur mon ordi si c'etait un pc 

l'entourage qui me dit que decidement j'aime ne pas etre comme tout le monde   

et bien moi j'aime mes imac; ils sont beaux , ils sont original , ils sont mes copains : 
jamais ils m'ont fait la tete parce que je fais n'importe quoi 
jamais il se butent parce que ils ont marre de mes telechargement inutiles et incompatible

je ne comprend rien a leur fonctionnement mais ils sont tres sympa 
il me suggerent toujours une solution  a chaque difficulté

alors et bien , en fin compte je m'en fiche pas mal de ce que on dit des mac
j'ai fait mon choix et je ne le regrette pas


----------



## JPTK (29 Septembre 2004)

> Vous imaginez vous, les jardiniers s'insultant des pires manières divisés par le choix d'une tondeuse...? Hilti ou Honda ?



T'as quoi contres les Honda ????    

C'est un sport en fait... moi je le pratique pas mal, mais seulement quand j'entends une phrase clichée, genre celle que Bassman évoquait.
Là je deviens telle un pit bull et en général on dit que je suis casse couilles... mais que ce soit :

- Mais c'est nul les macs, c'est bien pour faire joli sur le bureau c tout.
- Les arabes... bla bla bla
- Les chômeurs, bla bla bla
- Les jeunes
- Les gens...
- Les femmes...

Etc... avec moi à côté, tu n'en sors pas indemne, je lâche pas, mais je suis très cool, c'est juste que j'accepte difficilement dans ce cas là que la personne se braque ou qu'alors elle refuse le dialogue sous un quelconque prétexte, dans ce cas, elle n'avait qu'à fermer sa gueule   

Moi c'est pas le mac mon ptit combat du quotidien personnel à moi que j'ai, ce sont juste les clichés et idées préconçues... des fois je laisse passer mais ça dépend qui j'ai en face de moi, plus la personne est censée "savoir" plus elle aura droit à mon courroux...COUCOU !


----------



## semac (29 Septembre 2004)

popin a dit:
			
		

> Suis-je maso? ça m'amuse beaucoup d'aller zieuter les forums et les endroits où on se moque du mac sur le net. Entendre dire que mon ordi est une bouse, tout ça. Et surtout des geeks qui racontent combien xp est formidable. ça c'est très drole, ça me rappelle quand j'avais un pécé.
> Là: la section antimac du portail antitoo
> hihi.



MAZO  :rateau:


----------



## vincent_zo (29 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bref arrêtez d'écouter, de lire, de porter un quelconque intérêt (rien que de les citer mêmes en critique fait parler d'eux) aux connards convaincus que dans leur vie de merde ils sont mieux. Vivez la votre sans jamais reluquer celle du voisin ou de la majorité.


Bof, moi j'trouve qui faut pas verser non plus dans la négation de l'autre et devenir hermétique au monde qui nous entoure. Reluquons la vie du voisin, si elle peut nous apportez rire et exotisme. Soyons curieux du monde dans lequel nous évoluons qu'on le méprise ou non.


----------



## semac (29 Septembre 2004)

c'est beau, on dirait presque de la poésie  :mouais: mais c'est un lieu-commun


----------



## p4bl0 (29 Septembre 2004)

je voit vraiment pas pouquoi y en a qui aime pas les mac... je les trouve plutot "design"


----------



## vincent_zo (29 Septembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> c'est beau, on dirait presque de la poésie  :mouais: mais c'est un lieu-commun




Ah ben tu me rassures alors


----------



## quetzalk (29 Septembre 2004)

popin a dit:
			
		

> Suis-je maso? ça m'amuse beaucoup d'aller zieuter les forums et les endroits où on se moque du mac sur le net. Entendre dire que mon ordi est une bouse, tout ça. Et surtout des geeks qui racontent combien xp est formidable. ça c'est très drole, ça me rappelle quand j'avais un pécé.
> Là: la section antimac du portail antitoo
> hihi.




 :hein:    dis-moi Popin petit cachottier... ils ne disent pas du mal que du mac sur ton site antimachin là... 



> Antitoo <
> directory home
> anti-computers - computer anti virus, anti computer, anti computer virus, anti computer free virus, anti-informatique, anti-hack, anti-microsoft, anti-mac
> anti-CD's (7)
> ...



Bref je ne rentrerai pas dans la polémique stérile   mais y a aussi des anti microsoft... ça doit guère voler plus haut à mon avis (j'irai pas voir et encore moins contribuer)  :mouais: !!! En plus ça sert à rien, tout le monde sait que les utilisateurs de Windows sont des barbares capables de mentir, de torturer leur voisin pour ses opinions politiques, d'insulter un autre conducteur en bagnole, de tromper leur conjoint... des êtres humains quoi  :love:    :love: ?


----------



## semac (29 Septembre 2004)

bah non il a bien dit :"la section antimac du portail antitoo"
don il s'agit de antitoo !


----------



## popin (29 Septembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> bah non il a bien dit :"la section antimac du portail antitoo"
> don il s'agit de antitoo !



merci semac, oui j'ai bien dit.   
et puis y'a plein de petites perles sur ce portail.


----------



## jeanba3000 (29 Septembre 2004)

Ce que je préfère, c'est être anti-chédunejoliefille


----------



## Fulvio (29 Septembre 2004)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> Ce que je préfère, c'est être anti-chédunejoliefille



J'ai un pote qui s'est exilé en Nouvelle-Calédonie : il est désormais antiPod...

(ok, je sors)


----------



## minime (29 Septembre 2004)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> Ce que je préfère, c'est être anti-chédunejoliefille



À moins qu'elle soit Antibaise.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (29 Septembre 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> À moins qu'elle soit Antibaise.



c'est moins bien qu'Antiboise


----------



## quetzalk (30 Septembre 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> À moins qu'elle soit Antibaise.



 ça me mettrait pas à l'aise !


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Septembre 2004)

Ce qui m'a trop fait déliré, c'est qui a un plouc anti-mac qui vous conseille d'utiliser Netscape comme browser parce que son site a été optimisé pour...    :rateau:

Mouhahahahaha!  si il savait le pauvre!


----------



## duracel (30 Septembre 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un pote qui s'est exilé en Nouvelle-Calédonie : il est désormais antiPod...
> 
> (ok, je sors)




Opla, coup de boule


----------



## touba (30 Septembre 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un pote qui s'est exilé en Nouvelle-Calédonie : il est désormais antiPod...
> 
> (ok, je sors)



ah ben non reste ! on rigole bien...    

ou bien ? :mouais:


----------

